
What Happened to the 100,000-Hour LED Bulbs? - zdw
https://hackaday.com/2019/02/05/what-happened-to-the-100000-hour-led-bulbs/
======
LinuxBender
As the article eludes to, cheap components are used for the power conversion,
likely on purpose. The LED's last a really long time, but the diodes and cheap
over-engineered switching power supplies appear to use under-rated parts. It
makes sense. 100k hour bulbs are not good business.

~~~
herogreen
So by designing our own custom power conversion components we could reach 100
000 hours ?

~~~
LinuxBender
Yes. I have several lights comprised of LED's and simple power supplies I
built ages ago. They are dirt simple, but probably not as cost effective to
make. Mine use a small transformer, full wave bridge rectifiers, a couple
capacitors and a few resistors in parallel. Nowadays, you could make a small
switching power supply, like those found in laptop power supplies, but
smaller... but I know that won't happen because the bulb would cost several
times more.

